# Brrrrrr!!!!



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

I know it makes me laugh when I see Portuguese with theie big coats on and big jumpers,send them over here for a hour,then they would see what cold is!!!!!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Jimmy and all

Ok so the weather in the UK is crap. 

What lessons that should be learnt will be learnt. When this weather happens again what will those who should know better have learnt. What will they be able to put into practice. Mother nature is telling use something lets hope someone is listening.

Peterfc


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Snowed in Portugal today, between high alentejo and porto. Prepare yourselves for a hard winter and a wet spring this year


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

We had a little flutter of snow too, its only the second time in 50 years that it has snowed in Tomar...


----------



## Miguelsantos (Dec 11, 2009)

Little bit warmer today, but still frizzing cold


----------

